# Breeders, I need your input!



## Kemmerlin's Mini Farm (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm looking for your input on your breeding stock - how long do you typically breed a doe? A buck? What do you do with them when you are through breeding them, sell as a pet or keep as retired? If you sell them prior to retiring age, at what age do you sell them? My DH and I have different views on this - I would greatly appreciate hearing your methods! We are in the planning stages for getting dairy goats... and he's killing me  haha!

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 12, 2015)

You can breed a doe until they are about 10 years old. Whether you keep them or sell them is entirely up to you but many people that have a small herd get very attached to their milkers, especially after 10 years of service and would never think of letting them go.

There are other people that sell their milkers at any early age, like 4 or 5, and get new ones so they never have to deal with retirement age goats, again, it is up to you. I keep mine longer but I am building a dairy and that may change, but there are a few that will never leave.

My bucks I typically keep two to three years but that is only because I have been keeping the offspring and I will only line breed for one generation. Now that I am done keeping doelings I will keep my buck until he stops producing, about 8-10 years.  If he gives me quality kids there is no reason to send him on.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 12, 2015)

I've definitely got some animals that will live out their lives with me


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 13, 2015)

I didn't even realize I needed the answer to this question too until I saw this! Thank goodness for BYH.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 13, 2015)

Certain individuals of any livestock earn their place in our hearts and stay forever. Farming, even on a minuscule level, makes for hard decisions.  You can't afford to feed ALL the non producing animals, but you can keep a favorite or two.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 13, 2015)

I had a 13 year old doe give birth this year to twins.  I had no intention of breeding her, but she and the buck(s) had other ideas.  In January of this year ALL of my bucks (Pygmy, Nubian, and Pyg/Nub crosses) got out with ALL my breeding age does.  Wouldn't you know it - the two does I really, really, really didn't want bred at that time are the exact two that did get bred, argh!  But, she's doing very well and mothering those kids like crazy.  I did help her with the birth but not because she was having any major problems, just made her job a little easier for her.

Oh - and forgot to mention - this tiny pygmy doe was bred to a Pyg/Nub cross buck (that's my guess because it was definitely not a pygmy buck and I refuse to think it was a full-sized Nubian ).   Her doe baby has tiny, upright pygmy type ears and the buckling has semi-pendulous ears.  I would NEVER have done that breeding deliberately but until she kidded I had no idea who she was bred to... and in fact...until she made a big ol' bag I wasn't even sure she was bred.  Pygmy gals are round by nature!

My point in that story is that it's not always about a number - it's about the particular goat in question.  I've retired some does from breeding and sent them to pet homes at 6 or 7.  But, this goat was active in my breeding herd until she was at least 10.  She's my best pygmy doe and she's consistently produced show winners.  Her daughters are carrying on the family tradition.

I placed her litter mate in a pet home at least 5 years ago because she just needed to retire.  Her babies pulled her down too much and she just didn't bounce back even after weaning them so it was clear that it was time for her to relax.

Needless to say - this ol' girl will draw her last breath at the only home she's ever known.

I've kept breeding bucks for as long as they can still do the deed.  My oldest buck lived until he was 15 and bred does until he was 12+.  After that he and one of his daughters lived out their lives together and died peacefully the same night.


----------



## Kemmerlin's Mini Farm (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you all  I knew it wasn't a cut and dry answer, of course, but it is nice to see how others handle the situation of stock rotation. We are a small scale homestead so it is hard for us to keep a whole bunch of non-producers, but didn't want to have a guideline in our minds without some real life expierence to go along with it!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 13, 2015)

Goats will weasel their way into your life and your heart so be warned   Typically the first kids born on your land (especially doelings) will stay forever.  Something about those first time babies are just irresistible. I have one that will be here forever, one I sold, and one I sold and regret to this day.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 14, 2015)

Definitely a case by case choice on when to sell if at all.  Some does stay for a few years and then move on to new farms, for reason like I want new bloodlines in the pool or I am keep in several kids from them or I don''t like the way their udder turned out.  Of course, then there is my homely looking pygmy who has really no true purpose here but I love her and she is never leaving us.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 4, 2015)

My Saanen, Ivory, will be here forever!   Although I know she won't breed that long, her personality is fantastic, milk is plentiful and awesome, well trained gal, very loving.   So, she has given me 3 doelings  now, all full sisters and I will most likely keep at least 2 of them for milking.   Even tho she was bred to a black Nubian, all the does are duplicates of her -- white & upright ears!   That means I will be buying or hiring a buck for them for breeding.  The buck is currently enjoying the company of my 3 Nubian girls although I really dislike such early kids, I am surely going to have them in 2016!  Right now, I know they will all be "for sale"....mindset helps.     

These goats can easily over populate your heart & farm!  

For me, I must sell at an early age, no later than first freshening if selling as milking doe, or plan on making room for them here.
Guess that's why I still have a large herd of mini horses from my old breeding/showing days.   Some are in their 30's but, most are in 20's.   They were my support back when, I am theirs now.   Fortunately, I am able to do this.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 4, 2015)

My first two does will be here forever. Tilda and little sweet Olive are my first and I will be their last. The wether has weaseled his way right on into our hearts as well with his quirky antics and constant comedy and will stay forever or until he becomes mean (which I pray is never). They are just babies as we are just getting started but I can tell you, those firsts are going to be hard to part with than most. Then you will get those special others that come and they will earn a place no matter what. 

My Tilda's dad is a full Saanan and he is nearly 13 years old. She was born this year. It goes to show the age a well maintained buck can produce til or even just live til.  Good luck on your new adventure!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 4, 2015)

Mini Horses said:


> My Saanen, Ivory, will be here forever!   Although I know she won't breed that long, her personality is fantastic, milk is plentiful and awesome, well trained gal, very loving.   So, she has given me 3 doelings  now, all full sisters and I will most likely keep at least 2 of them for milking.   Even tho she was bred to a black Nubian, all the does are duplicates of her -- white & upright ears!   That means I will be buying or hiring a buck for them for breeding.  The buck is currently enjoying the company of my 3 Nubian girls although I really dislike such early kids, I am surely going to have them in 2016!  Right now, I know they will all be "for sale"....mindset helps.
> 
> These goats can easily over populate your heart & farm!
> 
> ...



Hey there @Mini Horses !  and the thread! You bred and showed mini horses but it took a goatie question to pull you out of lurkdom  That should give some indication of what goats can do to us aye?


----------

